# Leap



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Make the "Leap to SRAM" your problems will be over...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ttvrdik (Oct 12, 2005)

What problems?


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Until the shifting lever breaks off on your "Red" shifter


----------

